# device setup w/ udev....kinda working

## russryder

I have a problem w/ two seperate usb drives...I've configured the udev rules accordingly:

```
BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="USB DISK DEVICE ", NAME="actionsusb"

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="STORAGE DEVICE  ", NAME="cardreader"

```

I can mount "cardreader", but when I try to mount actionusb I get an error stating that the device is not a block device, but I can mount it w/ whichever standard device node that udev also creates such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1....anyone have any ideas as to why I can do one and not the other?

Thanx

Russ

----------

## russryder

**bump**

Still having the same problem, with no idea of a why, or how to fix it.  Is there any other info that I need to post.  DMesg just states that the device is connected, the rule that I made for UDEV creates the device node that I specify, but it doesn't work properly.

Thanks again in advance for any replies,

Russ

----------

## dsd

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-camera

read that example and the notes on specifity and let me know if that helps you out..

----------

## russryder

not sure what exactly did it, but I changed a couple options in the rules for nonworking device and it worked.  The rules now look like this.

```
BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="STORAGE DEVICE  ", NAME="cardreader"

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Actions USB Disk Device", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="actionsusb"
```

I changed the section of udevinfo that I got the information from to write the code, but it shouldn't have made a difference from what I've read, but it works now and that's all that really matters.

Thanks for your help

Russ

----------

